# red with nasty bite



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have 6 3" reds in my 55 and every few days one has a really nasty bite out of it. This last one is pretty deep, but hes still swimming around. Ive noticed he hasnt been eating since he got a chunk out of his pooper. Im gonna post a pic to see if u guys think this could be a fatal wound.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

If you leave him with his tank mates he is not gonna make it, but if you put him in a recovery tank then he has a chance unless his pooper has been chewed up and add salt to the recovery tank. hope this helps.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i think there may have been some organs back there that could have got damaged or removed. if that is the case it will most likely die.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

welsher7 said:


> i think there may have been some organs back there that could have got damaged or removed. if that is the case it will most likely die.


This could be true but the best thing you can do is put it in a hospital tank.

Hater


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Wish you luck man.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Get him in a hospital tank try and get him healed up then re add him.


----------



## Eric54321 (Aug 5, 2006)

Is he still alive? I would think he would be dead by now. How long has it been since the bite? That is a nasty wound....


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Get him in a hospital tank try and get him healed up then re add him.


yes and right away the other will pick him off pretty quick....hope he makes it......SAM


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well i've seen worse and the P survived (Ps are amazing healers and tough creatures)... anyway recovery is not guaranteed... i'd recommend you move him to a hospital tank (or separate with divider) to help him recovery peaceful... good luck anyway







!


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

is there any update ???


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

when my reds were 3" one got a bite EXACLY liek that right in the same spot.... wounder how they sh*t like that lol. but mine actually fully healed. so good chance hopefully.. dairy


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Disease and Injury Forum

BTW. That bite looks pretty bad, because internal organs have been damaged and internal cavity exposed. This means a big risk to bacterial or fungus infections.

You need to start fungus and bacteria medicine treatment and of course arrange him a separate tank.

Harry


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have seen fish with these types of bites actually survive. He'll be deformed. I suggest a hospital tank or better yet to avoid the stress of netting, place a divider to separate for now.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Its been about 48hrs since his injury. The P is still allive and swimming around but I havnt seen him eat yet. The only hospital tank I have could be my feeder tank. Ill be heating it up today and probably put him in there tonight. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Now I have 2more p's with simular bites in the same spot. What should I do?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

oops


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Dude do they ever get FED!? Myabe 6 is just to many for your tank size
Man those baby's must be pissed at the world


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

tell yer piranha to stop sayin kiss my butt 2 each other


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

more pics! maybe you can locate the offender and put That one in the quaratine/feeder tank??


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I SAY THE ONE THAT STILL HAS HIS ASS IS THE OFENDER.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

im guessing tank size is to small. Turn down the temperature (this is kind of a place between a rock and a hard place. If you turn it up they will heal quicker but the aggression will be greater, turn it down they will heal slower but aggression will be less likely.) and make sure they are well fed. Not feeder fish fed, but real food, fish fillets, shrimp etc. Add some salt to the tank 1tab-10g but I like to lowball the dose. Add some melafix to help fight bacteria and fungul infections and make sure u keep up with your water changes and filter maintence


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Sangre_Roja said:


> I SAY THE ONE THAT STILL HAS HIS ASS IS THE OFENDER.











lmao


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Its hard to locate the offender, but I have a pretty good idea. My P's are well fed with krill beefheart on occasion and some Hikari pellets. I have a castle in there with a tunnel in it. They seem to all want to be in that cave. Im thinking about taking that out.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

if you can add more decor they are fighting over terratory


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

since there are too many p'sin there i would advise taking all decor out . this is only my opinion. whenever i have a problems with aggression i just take the decor out and they dont bother eachother. adding more cover is the other route, but them the problem might just get worse.
So i say no decor= no territory to fight over. once they have a established a pecking order i suggest slowly adding decor but spread out so there is alot of open space so u can keep an eye on things! hope this helps.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

I hope he makes it but that is a brutal bite.


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

Update: I noticed today that the missing flesh is suddenly starting to grow back on all of them. The bite mark in the picture is starting to fill in. I left him in there with the others and they seem to be doing better. Ps' ability to recover just totally amazes me.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

kdoe said:


> Update: I noticed today that the missing flesh is suddenly starting to grow back on all of them. The bite mark in the picture is starting to fill in. I left him in there with the others and they seem to be doing better. Ps' ability to recover just totally amazes me.


Great new. I hope everything works out.


----------

